# 4 month old chicks.



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a 4month old chick that keeps its head down and flops around. Absolutely no motor skills. Should I cull him out ? Is it a virus? Will the others succumb to this?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What kind of chick - and - should this be in the livestock section of the forum?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Prolly but I couldn't find that section  I'm sorry man. It's a rhode island red.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Mmmmmm. Chicken soup.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Have a 4month old chick that keeps its head down and flops around. Absolutely no motor skills. Should I cull him out ? Is it a virus? Will the others succumb to this?


You should have killed it yesterday.

Life's to short to worry over one chick.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It probably has a tendon out of place on one or both legs. Time to cull it. Either that or the predators will easily grab it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You don't say what state you are in but it sounds like West Nile virus. It is not contagious.


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Get rid of it. An injured chicken will attract predators but most likely the other chickens may kill it first. If anything separate it from the others and give it a series of penicillin shots in its breast. Sounds crazy I know but I had to do that with some of my chickens when they got sick from a rooster I introduced to the group.


----------

